# info.lua error w/2 simultaneous exports



## YWPhoto (Oct 25, 2010)

Mogrify 4.33
ImageMagick-6.6.4-Q16 with 2 other 64bit programs installed
Lightroom 2.7 64Bit
Windows 7 64Bit 

I get the error 1 info.lua message when running mogrify to do two simultaneous exports. If I only do one at a time, it cooks along normally.

I've moved/hidden the Mogrify plugin and rebooted then put it back and used the 'add' button to add again (since the 'remove' button doesn't seem to work), but this didn't seem to help. 

My ImageMagik config is pointed to: C:\Users\Me\Programs\ImageMagick-6.6.4-Q16\mogrify.exe

My LRMogrify2.lrplugin file does contain the info.lua file.

Thanks for your help in advance. 3hrs into this.....


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forums YW.

Does a single export work correctly? Has the simultaneous export ever worked previously?

Have you asked Tim directly? http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/contact.php


----------



## YWPhoto (Oct 26, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=114'6.msg76643#msg76643 date=1288'54916]
Welcome to the forums YW.[/quote]

Thanks! I wish that I didn't have to come here begging for information in my first post.



> Does a single export work correctly? Has the simultaneous export ever worked previously?



Single works like a charm. Doing several at a time worked when I was running LR on my old box (P4 with 1G RAM) . I migrated my stuff with help from The Queen's blog and upgraded ImageMagik and Mogrify while I was at it. Somewhere in the mixup, things got ugly.



> Have you asked Tim directly? http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/contact.php



Haven't, but will unless he jumps on here.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 26, 2010)

Tim is here occasionally, but .....


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it writes out a temp file and there is a conflict if you try and get imagemajick to do more than one op at once.


----------



## YWPhoto (Oct 26, 2010)

UK, that seems odd because it'll do it on my old box. I just pushed out two exports of 16' Jpegs each and it handled them, albeit quite slowly.


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 26, 2010)

old machine single core ?

Bottom line is for me, it has never worked.


----------



## YWPhoto (Oct 26, 2010)

[quote author=ukbrown link=topic=114'6.msg76689#msg76689 date=12881'9561]
old machine single core ?[/quote]

Yup.



> Bottom line is for me, it has never worked.



Interesting. That's good to know. I wonder if it has to do with those extra two programs that you're supposed to use to make the 64bit stuff fire on all cylinders. Looks like I've got more digging to do. Thanks for the info! At least I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## YWPhoto (Oct 28, 2010)

I did some digging and was able to find this. I had problems with the convert logo.miff thing and dismissed it...until now. Of course all of the old files are not set up for me to open and install and I can't really see how to install them with the Unix commands.

http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=173'3


----------



## YWPhoto (Oct 28, 2010)

DingDingDing...we have a winner.

Revert back to this old version of Mogrify and watch the simultaneous export.
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&extid=1519'18

It's a thing of beauty.....


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 28, 2010)

Good detective work, so I guess 





> NOTE: Users of Lightroom 2 or 3 should use LR/Mogrify 2.


 does not apply?


----------



## YWPhoto (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahh...there's always a snag.
Don't know what the changes were, but I'll have to dig into it.

It'll export without the .lua error now after reloading mogrify and imagemagik, but it still won't export more than one group simultaneously.


----------

